# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Nitrotech (Muscletech)

## promitheas25

geia xara se olous!thello th gnwmh sas gia th nitrotech! kalh synexeia se olous!  :01. lol:

----------


## gorilakos

> geia xara se olous!thello th gnwmh sas gia th nitrotech! kalh synexeia se olous!


ego eimai anti muscletech,pistebo oti oi diafimisei pou kanoun einai poli kaliteres apo oti ta proionta tis kai 100 euro gia oute dyo kila proteini whey me kreatini den ta dino.stin thesei sou tha eperna mia whey isolat 2,3 kila kai mia kathari kreatini 1kilo,tha exeis poli perisoteri posotita kai tha sou bgei kai pio ftina,ego plirono gi auta ta dyo 75 euro(ti les simferei?)
a kai den sou eipa kai to kalitero,i nitro tech exei protein concentrate eno auti pou perno einai whey isolat kai i nitro tech sta 28,5 gramaria dosi dinei 20 gramaria proteinis kai auti pou perno sta 35gramaria dosi dinei 30gramaria proteinis isolat parakalo. e ti na leme tora san na singrinoume ferrari me fiat punto kai to punto na einai akribotero.

----------


## psirro

apo pou ta perneis 75 eyrw?
kai ti markes einai?

----------


## gorilakos

> apo pou ta perneis 75 eyrw?
> kai ti markes einai?


Isopreme Whey Isolat kouti ton 2270 gramarion 45 europoula kostizei kai einai tis Ultimate Nutrition (mono isolat) kai i kreatini pali tis idias eteria legete Creapure einai se kouti 1 kilo kai kostizei 30 euro.

----------


## Muscleboss

> geia xara se olous!thello th gnwmh sas gia th nitrotech! kalh synexeia se olous!



kali proteini alla arketa akrivi.


Muscleboss

----------


## Gregory G

εγς την δοκιμασα περυσι την nitrotech κ εμεινα ευχαριστημενος αλλα μην περιμενεισ κ θαυματα απο καμια πρωτεινη η διατροφη σ μετραει.....

----------


## goutsos

> geia xara se olous!thello th gnwmh sas gia th nitrotech! kalh synexeia se olous!


*01-10-05 21:32      *

----------


## kyriakos23

muscletech=πολυ ακριβα.
κατι πηρα μια φορα εδωσα 80 ευρω κ ουτε 2 εβδομαδες δεν πηγενε.

----------


## xidakis

και εγω αντιmusclutech ειμαι... ειχα παρει καποιο φεγγαρι... πανακριβη με χαμηλες αποδοσεις!! on whey μονο και eas!

----------


## skrwz21

> πανακριβη με χαμηλες αποδοσεις!! on whey μονο και eas!


ετσι !!

πως την παλευετε μαυτη τη νιτρο ρε παιδια ? μια φορα την ειχα παρει και δεν καταφερα να την τελειωσω.. 
και σιγα τα αποτελεσματα δηλαδη, παρτε καλυτερα μια κρεατινη ξεχωριστα αμα θελετε να δειτε πρηξιματα και αστε τις εμπορικουρες της muscle !

----------


## ioannis1

παντως η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι για πρηξιματα.

----------


## NASSER

> παντως η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι για πρηξιματα.


+1 στον Γιαννη
Παιδια ειναι λαθος το σκεπτικο και ή εικονα που δινεται πως με μια πρωτεινη βλεπετε πρηξιματα ή αμεσα αποτελεσματα σε μαζα σε σχεση με αλλη πρωτεινη.

Τα συμπληρωματα, οπως το λεει και το ονομα τους, ειναι για να στηριζουν και να αναπληρωνουν την διατροφη μας.
Οι φορμουλες πρωτεινης ή αλλων σκευασματων, οπως ειναι οι φορμουλες κρεατινης, μπορουν εν μερη να δινουν επιπλεον σωματικο ογκο αμεσα, αλλα δεν μπορουν να αποτελουν τη βαση της διατροφης. 
Ετσι και η muscletech μπορει να εχει καποια συμπληρωματα ακριβα σε σχεση με αλλες εταιριες, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε πως δεν ειναι καλη σαν εταιρια απο την στιγμη που την εμπιστευονται και πολλοι επαγγελματιες αθλητες.

----------


## mantus3

κακα τα ψεματα αυτο που χαλαει τις τιμες της ειναι οτι δεν εχει μεγαλες συσκεβασιες. πχ 4,200 κτλ...

----------


## vagg

> +1 στον Γιαννη
> Παιδια ειναι λαθος το σκεπτικο και ή εικονα που δινεται πως με μια πρωτεινη βλεπετε πρηξιματα ή αμεσα αποτελεσματα σε μαζα σε σχεση με αλλη πρωτεινη.
> 
> Τα συμπληρωματα, οπως το λεει και το ονομα τους, ειναι για να στηριζουν και να αναπληρωνουν την διατροφη μας.
> Οι φορμουλες πρωτεινης ή αλλων σκευασματων, οπως ειναι οι φορμουλες κρεατινης, μπορουν εν μερη να δινουν επιπλεον σωματικο ογκο αμεσα, αλλα δεν μπορουν να αποτελουν τη βαση της διατροφης. 
> Ετσι και η muscletech μπορει να εχει καποια συμπληρωματα ακριβα σε σχεση με αλλες εταιριες, αλλα δεν μπορουμε να πουμε πως δεν ειναι καλη σαν εταιρια απο την στιγμη που την εμπιστευονται και πολλοι επαγγελματιες αθλητες.



μα τους σπονσοραρει και τα χρησιμοποιουν...και μενα αμα μου τα δινανε τσαμπα κα μου διναν και λεφτα για να τα πιω 8α τα επινα...το αναφερω χωρις να υποστηριζω οτι δεν ειναι καλα τα συμπληρωματα της απλα σαν παρατηρηση

----------


## NASSER

> μα τους σπονσοραρει και τα χρησιμοποιουν...και μενα αμα μου τα δινανε τσαμπα κα μου διναν και λεφτα για να τα πιω 8α τα επινα...το αναφερω χωρις να υποστηριζω οτι δεν ειναι καλα τα συμπληρωματα της απλα σαν παρατηρηση


Προσωπικα αν με σπονσαρανε με μια εταιρια και μου τα διναν τσαμπα ή με πληρωναν για να τα πιω αλλα δεν μου καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι ή δεν μου αρεσε, δεν θα τα επινα! Επομενως ακυρη η αναφορα σου.

----------


## SiCkOheL

δεν είμαι Nitrofan  "δυστυχώς"
εταιρίες που κάνουν διαφήμιση λέγοντας από αύριο θα ξυπνήσεις άλλος άνθρωπος η μάλλον HULK όχι απλά ένας θνητός  πιστεύω δεν θέλει πολύ νοημοσύνη για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει
το λέω κυρίως για την muscletech

----------


## vagg

> Προσωπικα αν με σπονσαρανε με μια εταιρια και μου τα διναν τσαμπα ή με πληρωναν για να τα πιω αλλα δεν μου καθοταν καλα στο στομαχι ή δεν μου αρεσε, δεν θα τα επινα! Επομενως ακυρη η αναφορα σου.



εγω παντως θα τα επινα αμα με πληρωνανε και θα ελεγα και ευχαριστω,εκτος πια αν μου φερνανε στομαχοπονο για 2 ωρες οποτε 8α εφτιαχνα στα κρυφα το shaker και απλα θα φοραγα τα μπλουζακια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## toumpanosss

nitrotech      :03. Thumb Down:  :08. Spank:   !!!

----------


## asdf

Θα παρακαλουσα πολυ την επομενη φορα που θα ανοιξει καποιος ενα τοπικ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ συμπληρωμα και οχι απλα μια γενικη ερωτηση για καποια ουσια να ακολουθει την παρακατω διαδικασιαhttp://bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=485   . Το τοπικ θα γινει move στην σωστη κατηγορια για ευνοητους λογους  :08. Toast: . Τhnx

----------


## KATERINI 144

> δεν είμαι Nitrofan  "δυστυχώς"
> εταιρίες που κάνουν διαφήμιση λέγοντας από αύριο θα ξυπνήσεις άλλος άνθρωπος η μάλλον HULK όχι απλά ένας θνητός  πιστεύω δεν θέλει πολύ νοημοσύνη για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει
> το λέω κυρίως για την muscletech


και δυστυχώς έχει παρασύρει και άλλες εταιρίες να γράφουν παρόμοια καραγκιοζιλίκια στις διαφημίσεις τους.......................................

----------


## Geo84

Ακριβή είναι 30 ευρώ τα 908gr?Και η maximuscle που κάνει καμιά 60αρια τι είναι δηλαδή?Άσε που το διπλάσιο κάνει νομίζω 54 ευρώ.

Το ότι αυτά που λέει ότι κάνει και όντως φαίνονται υπερβολικά είναι μούφες εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.Άλλωστε προτείνει 6 scoop τη μέρα για 6 βδομάδες για να κάνει αυτά που υπόσχεται.Ας με βοηθήσει γενικά με δυο scoop τη μέρα και είμαι ικανοποιημένος.Άλλωστε το marketing έτσι είναι με όλα τα προιόντα που υπάρχουν γύρω μας στα super market.Η μία οδοντόπαστα σε ένα βουρτσισμα σου κάνει τα δόντια κατάλευκα κτλ κτλ.

Δεν υποστηρίζω τη Νitro-tech άλλωστε τώρα άρχισα να την παίρνω και όπως έγραψα σε άλλο thread αν και μ'αρέσει η γευση της για να διαλυθεί θέλει πάρα πολύ χτύπημα.

Όμως ούτε ακριβή μου φαίνεται ούτε με προβληματίζουν οι υπερβολές που όλα τα προιοντα γύρω μας γράφουν.

----------


## goutsos

δεν σου φαινεται ακριβη?εισαι πλουσιος?
εδω βρισκουμε πρωτεινη στα ιδια λεφτα τα 2,5κιλα κ ειναι ακριβη κ η μασκλετεκ δεν ειναι
?


οεο

----------


## Geo84

Δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σαι πλούσιος για να δίνεις 54 ευρώ το μήνα.Ούτε 2 ευρώ τη μέρα δεν είναι ψάξε και σίγουρα θα βρεις κάπου που τα δίνεις για ανώφελα πράγματα.Εκτός αν παίρνεις δέκα scoop τη μέρα οπότε ναι είναι ακριβή.Πάντως εγώ που δε γεμίζω το σώμα μου με σκόνη και άλλα διάφορα σκευάσματα γουστάρω να τα δίνω στη muscletech ή σε κάποια άλλη με τις ίδιες τιμές και όνομα και όχι να ψάχνω να βρω αμφιβόλου ποιότητας πρωτείνες με 10 ευρώ το δεκάκιλο.Αν είναι έτσι να πιάσω το φιλαράκι μου που ναι χημικός να απομωνόσουμε καμιά πρωτείνη να στη πουλάω και 5 ευρώ το δυομισάκιλο.

οεο

----------


## goutsos

ναι μαλλον εγω πρεπει να ψαξω...δικιο εχεις...
η μασκλετεκ δεν ειναι αμφιβολου ποιοτητας για ποιο λογο?με σκονες κ σκευασματα?τυπου ναρκωτικα ασ πουμε χαχαχαχαχα

ευτυχως που η μασκλετεκ ειναι ελεγμενη επειδη την παιρνει ο κατλερ,δεν διαφωνω παντως για τ αν ειναι καλη...αλλα για τ αν υπαρχουν καλυτρερς κ σιγουρα φθηνοτερες..κανε ενα περασμα απο την ενοτητα πολυμεσα κ δες ενα βιβλιο που λεειγ τα συμπληρωματα να δεις ποιοσ κοροριδευει ποιον :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Geo84

Και πως ξέρεις ότι οι πιο φτηνές είναι και καλύτερες?Το δίαβασες πουθενά, στο είπε κανείς ή έκανες χημική ανάλυση?

Πες μου εσύ που ξέρεις.

Εγώ που δε ξέρω ακολουθώ ένα ρητό που είναι αποδεκτό γενικότερα.

Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

----------


## leangains

Δεν καταλάβαινω τι ζόρι τραβάτε με τη συγκεκριμένη και γιατί υπεραμύνεστε όταν ακούτε-διαβάζετε όχι και τόσο καλά λόγια.




> Άλλος ποστάρει πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας για αυτή την πρωτείνη, γιατί έχει ακούσει ότι είναι σούπερ ότι θα πάρει 5 μυικά κιλά σε 1-2μήνες (αν είναι δυνατον...) και περιμένει να του πεις "ψψψ φίλε σούπερ το συμπλήρωμα θα γίνεις φέτες, τούμπανο, θεός".και όταν του λες ξέρεις το συμπλήρωμα σούπα πολυδιαφημισμένη, νευριάζει και αμύνεται ότι έχει ακούσει γύρω του λες και του λες ψέμματα για να μην γίνει θεός, λες και με το συμπλήρωμα θα γίνει η δουλειά.


 Το παραπάνω κείμενο δεν αναφέρεται άμεσα, αλλά έμμεσα... δεν αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη, μάλλον περισσότερο κάποιους από αυτούς που την χρησιμοποιούν.




> Και πως ξέρεις ότι οι πιο φτηνές είναι και καλύτερες?Το δίαβασες πουθενά, στο είπε κανείς ή έκανες χημική ανάλυση?
> Πες μου εσύ που ξέρεις.
> Εγώ που δε ξέρω ακολουθώ ένα ρητό που είναι αποδεκτό γενικότερα.
> Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.


Εσύ έκανες στη νιτρο? Για να λες "πες μου εσυ που ξέρεις" καταλαβαίνω ότι έκανες, θα μας πεις τι βρήκες??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Άλλο πληρώνω κάτι καλό, άλλο πληρώνω κάτι που διαφημίζεται και πολυδιαφημίζεται ως καλό. 

Θα μου επιτρέψεις όμως να πιστεύω ότι είναι σούπα. 

Αν κρίνεις από τα αποτελέσματα που σου δίνει δλδ πρηξίματα και κάποια επίδοση στην προπόνηση αυτά οφείλονται στην κρεατίνη.
Εαν την κρίνουμε ως ένα συμπλήρωμα με κρεατίνη και πρωτείνη είναι ακριβή πολύ ακριβή!! Άσε που και ως whey δεν έχει και πολύ καλή σύσταση.
Με τα χρήματα που κοστίζει αγοράζεις 5κιλά πρωτείνη περίπου  :01. Wink:  και με λίγα ακόμα παίρνεις και την κρεατίνη και κάνεις τη μίξη :01. Wink: 
Do the math! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## slaine

όποιος θέλει ακριβή πρωτείνη θα του στείλω με αντικαταβολή μία που θα αγοράσω φτηνά, αλλά θα του τη χρεώσω πολύ ακριβά για να δουλέψει καλά.

και όποιος δεν κατάλαβε τι εννοώ για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε εννοώ ότι όταν κάτι είναι ακρiβό δε σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι είναι και καλό.

παράδειγμα με τη βενζίνη: τα πιο ακριβά βενζινάδικα έχουν και καλύτερη βενζίνη? ή μήπως βάζουν πιο ακριβά επειδή παίζουν "άλλα"?

φιλικά slaine

----------


## Geo84

Νομίζω ότι παρεξηγήθηκα οπότε να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα.

Στη Nitro δεν έκανα χημική ανάλυση γιατί απλά δε ξέρω και δεν ξέρω όπως δε ξέρει και ο καθένας από εσάς τι ποιότητα whey είναι η κάθε πρωτείνη και τι επεξεργασία έχει υποστεί.Το μόνο που μπορεί να ξέρετε είναι αν κάποιο υποσυστατικό με ψιλά γράμματα σε κάποια πρωτείνη είναι κακό για το σώμα οπότε ναι έτσι είναι σκάρτη εγώ είμαι άσχετος και σεις είστε σχετικοί επί των συμπληρωμάτων.Όμως μη μου λες ότι η Νitrotech δεν έχει *και πολύ* καλή σύσταση για τη whey της γιατί δε μπορείς να το αποδείξεις και δε προκειται να σε πιστέψω.Και link να μου στείλεις πάλι δε θα το πιστέψω.Αυτό έλειπε.Αν πιστεύεις πάντως ότι είναι σούπα πίστευέ το αν και δε το τεκμηριώνεις.

Δε τραβάω κανένα ζόρι απλώς δε τη θεωρώ ακριβή για 2 scoop τη μέρα που παίρνω και τίποτε άλλο και δε θεωρώ ότι επειδή υπόσχεται υπερβολές είναι για πέταμα.Γι'αυτο και μόνο απάντησα όχι για το πόσο καλή ή κακή είναι.Δε μπορώ να το ξέρω.Αλλά όταν ακούω ανυπόστατα πράγματα τρελαίνομαι ειδικά όταν τα πιο πολλά σχόλια στο internet είναι θετικά (και από ξένα site) με παιδιά που έχοντας δοκιμάσει 10 πρωτείνες στη ζωή τους τη θεωρούν τη καλύτερη που έχουν πάρει.Γι άυτό άλλωστε την αγόρασα όπως και για το όνομα της που δε κατάλαβα στο κάτω κάτω κάπως το έκανε και σε ένα βαθμό θα το αξίζει.Τώρα δε λέω υπήρχαν και αρνητικά όμως του τύπου "it sux" "dont buy it" "it tastes like shit"  προφανώς από παιδιά που νομιζαν ότι με το ένα scoop θα γίνουν cutler ή ότι ντάξει παίρνω πρωτείνη κάνω 3 φορές γυμναστήριο τη μέρα ας σαβουριάσω.Το μόνο που θα μου αποδείξει αν είναι καλή ή όχι είναι μετά από ένα-δυο μήνες να χω πάρει κάποια κιλάκια μυικά να δείχνω πιο lean και βέβαια όχι να με πρήξει πρόσκαιρα (που δε θα το κάνει για τους παρακάτω λόγους).

Πριν απ τη Νιτρο έπερνα τη promax extreme για δυο μήνες που και αυτή έχει κρεατίνη (2γρ) και γλουταμίνη και ταυρίνη και εκδυστερόνη που δεν έχει η nitro.Πρηξίματα δε μου δημιούργησε γιατί σιγά τη κρεατίνη που παίρνεις με δύο scoop τη μέρα, αντοχή και ενέργεια στη προπόνηση ναι βέβαια όχι μεγάλες διαφορές αν και δε την έπερνα πριν το γυμναστήριο.Αυτό είναι το νόημα άλλωστε.Με λίγες ποσότητες να σου δώσει λίγο boost στο γυμναστήριο ειδικά αν δε τη βγάζεις καλά και όχι όπως η καθαρή κρεατίνη που σε πρήζει.Άλλωστε η promax extreme αν και έχει όλα αυτά είναι καλή μόνο για γράμμωση και κόψιμο άντε και λίγο όγκο και είμαι σίγουρος ότι και η nitro το ίδιο θα κάνει.

slaine και βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι όταν κάτι είναι ακριβό δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλό αλλά 90% είναι.Άλλωστε αποτελεί και εγγύηση και αυτό μου φτάνει.Το παράδειγμα σου με τα βενζινάδικα είναι ατυχές.Δίνουν το ίδιο ακριβώς προιον ναι μεν αλλά παίζουν ρόλο οι τοποθεσίες όχι το όνομα της βενζίνης  :03. Thumb up: 
Και η honda και η toyota είναι υπερτιμημένες σαν αυτοκίνητα όμως δε πάυουν να ειναι καλύτερες από το daihatsu.Βέβαια όλα τσουλάνε.....

----------


## tezaman

> Το μόνο που θα μου _αποδείξει_ αν είναι καλή ή όχι είναι μετά από ένα-δυο μήνες να χω πάρει κάποια _κιλάκια_ *μυικά* να δείχνω πιο lean και βέβαια όχι να με πρήξει πρόσκαιρα (που δε θα το κάνει για τους παρακάτω λόγους).
> 
> Πριν απ τη Νιτρο έπερνα τη promax extreme για δυο μήνες που και αυτή έχει κρεατίνη _(2γρ)_ και γλουταμίνη και ταυρίνη και εκδυστερόνη που δεν έχει η nitro.Πρηξίματα δε μου δημιούργησε γιατί σιγά τη κρεατίνη που παίρνεις με δύο scoop τη μέρα, αντοχή και ενέργεια στη προπόνηση ναι βέβαια όχι μεγάλες διαφορές αν και δε την έπερνα πριν το γυμναστήριο..



αν βάλεις μερικά μυικά κιλάκια σε 1-2 μήνες θα σου πρωτείνω να σκεφτείς σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να φύγεις για Αμερική να εκμεταλλευθείς τα μοναδικά γενετικά σου!!

πρόσφατες έρευνες μας έδιξαν πως ποσότιτα κρεατίνης πάνω απο 2 γραμμάρια την ημέρα είναι περιτή.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## lefteris

isolate καθαρη δεν υπαρχει concentrate isolate σε αναλογια μονο πανω απο τριαντα γραμ πρωτεινη σε καθε δοση αποβαλετε η νιτρο θεωρειται καλη πρωτεινη και η τιμη λογικη

----------


## mantus3

> isolate καθαρη δεν υπαρχει concentrate isolate σε αναλογια μονο πανω απο τριαντα γραμ πρωτεινη σε καθε δοση αποβαλετε η νιτρο θεωρειται καλη πρωτεινη και η τιμη λογικη


επιδι ειμαι απο χωριο, μπορεις να εξηυγησεις λιγο τι ενωεις?

----------


## lefteris

πεσ μου τι δεν καταλαβεσ

----------


## slaine

φίλος έχει κάνει ανάλυση σε πρωτείνη της εταιρείας αυτής και έχει βγάλει τα χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. το συγκεκριμένο προιόν που λέτε εδώ εσείς έχει ελεχθεί από άλλους οργανισμούς και έχει βγεί με λιγότερα συστατικά ποσοτικά από τα αναγραφόμενα και με ΑΑΣ. 

επίσης το χρόνο νατουράλ αθλητές που δεν είναι αρχάριοι παίρνουν 2 άντε 3 μυικά κιλά αν έχουν τέλεια γεννετικά και κάνουν όλα τα άλλα τέλεια = το λιγότερο 8 ώρες ύπνος+σωστές τροφές,σωστά μαγειρεμένες, στις σωστές ποσότητες, τη σωστή ώρα, με τα σωστά συμπληρώματα+σωστή προπόνηση

δε θα το συνεχίσω αλλά έχει πιαστεί πολλές φορές η εταιρεία "φάουλ" το παράδειγμά μου μία χαρά ήταν απλά εσύ δεν το κατάλαβες. η πρωτείνη είναι πρωτείνη. δεν αλλάζει αυτό. άλλα αλλάζουν. 

τεσπα δε συνεχίζω άλλο γιατί δε θέλω να φανώ κακός. άλλωστε εγώ δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος ό,τι κι αν κάνεις/πάρεις. καλη συνέχεια παίδες και καλή ανάσταση

----------


## antouan27

Παιδια εγω την Nitrotech μια φορα την πηρα στην μικρη της συσκευασια,και μονο νερο μου εβαλε.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκεινη την περιοδο δεν γυμναζομουν εντονα,οποτε δεν θελω να ειμαι απολυτος.Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι μου ανεβασε την λιμπιντο,προφανως επειδη εχει Ν-acetyle tyrosine και ginsenosides. :01. Cool:

----------


## Geo84

> αν βάλεις μερικά μυικά κιλάκια σε 1-2 μήνες θα σου πρωτείνω να σκεφτείς σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να φύγεις για Αμερική να εκμεταλλευθείς τα μοναδικά γενετικά σου!!
> 
> πρόσφατες έρευνες μας έδιξαν πως ποσότιτα κρεατίνης πάνω απο 2 γραμμάρια την ημέρα είναι περιτή....


Χμμ..ίσως το έθεσα λάθος...είμαι 1.94 και 88 κιλά...αν σε 1-2 μήνες δε βάλω ένα-δύο κιλάκια που βέβαια δε θά ναι μόνο μυικά καθώς αυτό δε γίνεται τότε θα σκεφτώ σοβαρά να την αλλάξω.

Δηλαδή θες να μου πεις ότι η Nitro-tech εφόσον δίνει πιο πολύ κρεατίνη από ότι το σώμα σου χρειάζεται κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με την Cell-tech ή με κάποια άλλη καθαρή κρεατίνη?Άλλωστε εγώ έχω διαβάσει ότι αυτό το όριο είναι πιο πάνω απ το 2.  :02. Welcome: 

Δε τον ξέρω τον φίλο σου slaine συγνώμη. Καλή ανάσταση.

----------


## tezaman

ίσως θ άπρεπε να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις τι ακριβός ισχύει και όχι τι λένε οι εταιρίες,αν έχει 2 γραμμάρια καθαρής μονουδατικής κρεατίνης μέσα θα πάρεις το ίδιο ακριβός αποτέλεσμα απο ότι θα έπαιρνες με 5 και με 10 που χρησιμοποιούνται οι περισσότεροι για να βγάζουνε λεφτά οι εταιρίες

----------


## slaine

μυστικό: απλοι υδατάνθρακες...

----------


## tezaman

> μυστικό: απλοι υδατάνθρακες...



πιπέρι...

----------


## Geo84

> ίσως θ άπρεπε να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις τι ακριβός ισχύει και όχι τι λένε οι εταιρίες,αν έχει 2 γραμμάρια καθαρής μονουδατικής κρεατίνης μέσα θα πάρεις το ίδιο ακριβός αποτέλεσμα απο ότι θα έπαιρνες με 5 και με 10 που χρησιμοποιούνται οι περισσότεροι για να βγάζουνε λεφτά οι εταιρίες


Βρε κάντο λιανά γιατί είμαι άσχετος.

Η Promax extreme και η Nitro-tech σου γεμίζει τους μύες με νερό και σε πρήζει?Για να ξέρω αν έπερνα πιο πολλή κρεατίνη και όχι 90% πάνω κάτω whey και το σώμα μου είναι προβληματικό που δεν έγινε σα του pirelli man που έρχετε στο γυμναστήριό μου

----------


## SOLID

> αν βάλεις μερικά μυικά κιλάκια σε 1-2 μήνες θα σου πρωτείνω να σκεφτείς σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να φύγεις για Αμερική να εκμεταλλευθείς τα μοναδικά γενετικά σου!!
> 
> πρόσφατες έρευνες μας έδιξαν πως ποσότιτα κρεατίνης πάνω απο 2 γραμμάρια την ημέρα είναι περιτή....





Τι εννοεις ακριβως τεζαμαν????

----------


## leangains

> Πριν απ τη Νιτρο έπερνα τη promax extreme για δυο μήνες που και αυτή έχει κρεατίνη (2γρ) και γλουταμίνη και ταυρίνη και εκδυστερόνη που δεν έχει η nitro.Πρηξίματα δε μου δημιούργησε γιατί σιγά τη κρεατίνη που παίρνεις με δύο scoop τη μέρα


Ααα δλδ 4 γρ κρεατίνη η 5 αν γεμίζεις λίγο παραπάνω το σκουπ (μεταξύ μας τώρα)
σου φαίνονται λίγα???? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Δε σου δημιουργούσε πρηξίματα??? (μεταξύ μας τώρα)

Μπαγάσα με πετυχαίνεις σε καλή διάθεση γιατί αλλιώς θα στα ψιλοέχωνα, μην υποτιμάς τη νοϋμοσύνη μας. Αν λες αλήθεια μάλλον πρέπει να βελτιώσεις την προπόνησή σου. Αλλιώς μας περιπαίζεις.

Kαλά με κατάλαβες! έχει  πολύ καλή σύσταση, isolate είναι όλη κ εγώ κ όλοι μας αυτή παίρνουμε κ σου λέμε ψέμματα για να μη φουσκώσεις.Αλλά μας κατάλαβες :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

Μήπως αυτά τα "σαιτς" ήταν οι γνωστοί σου στο γυμν, που την παίρνουν κ αυτοί επίσης???? :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

Τεσπα ξα σου! Τι να σου πω...  Ό,τι θέλει κάνει ο καθένας.

Κ μια φιλική συμβουλή όταν παίρνεις κρεατίνη την παραμικρή δόση, θα πίνεις επιπλέον 1λίτρο νερό (για να απομακρύνονται οι τοξίνες και να βοηθάς τα νεφρά να τις απομακρύνουν) και για καλύτερη απορρόφηση θα την κάνεις κύκλο on-off.

----------


## thegravijia

> αν βάλεις μερικά μυικά κιλάκια σε 1-2 μήνες θα σου πρωτείνω να σκεφτείς σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να φύγεις για Αμερική να εκμεταλλευθείς τα μοναδικά γενετικά σου!!
> 
> πρόσφατες έρευνες μας έδιξαν πως ποσότιτα κρεατίνης πάνω απο 2 γραμμάρια την ημέρα είναι περιτή....


πες τα ρε  teza!! :03. Bowdown: 

να σε ρωτησω αυτες οι ερευνες μηπως εννοουσαν οτι καθημερινα μπορουμε να παιρνουμε και αλλα 2 γραμ απο το φαγητο οποτε +2 απο το συμπληρωμα και ειμαστε οκ?

----------


## Geo84

> Ααα δλδ 4 γρ κρεατίνη η 5 αν γεμίζεις λίγο παραπάνω το σκουπ (μεταξύ μας τώρα)
> σου φαίνονται λίγα????
> 
> Δε σου δημιουργούσε πρηξίματα??? (μεταξύ μας τώρα)
> 
> Μπαγάσα με πετυχαίνεις σε καλή διάθεση γιατί αλλιώς θα στα ψιλοέχωνα, μην υποτιμάς τη νοϋμοσύνη μας. Αν λες αλήθεια μάλλον πρέπει να βελτιώσεις την προπόνησή σου. Αλλιώς μας περιπαίζεις.
> 
> Kαλά με κατάλαβες! έχει  πολύ καλή σύσταση, isolate είναι όλη κ εγώ κ όλοι μας αυτή παίρνουμε κ σου λέμε ψέμματα για να μη φουσκώσεις.Αλλά μας κατάλαβες
> 
> ...


Πρώτον κόψε την ειρωνεία.

Δεύτερον λιώνω στα βάρη στους κοιλιακούς επίσης τρέχω και η προπόνηση μου δε θέλει βελτίωση.

Τρίτον 80-90% whey και όγκος ή πρήξιμο είναι ανέκδοτο και δε μιλάω μόνο για τη nitro αλλά και για την promax extreme.

Τέταρτον δε μου έδωσε γρήγορο και σύντομο πρήξιμο σε δυο μήνες αργά αργά οι μύες μου γράμμωσαν έσφιξαν και επόμενο είναι να δίχνουν λίγο μεγαλύτεροι.Άλλωστε το σώμα μου ανέκαθεν αντιδρούσε γρήγορα και χωρίς συμπληρώματα.Έπαιζα χρόνια μπάσκετ.

Πέμπτον συνεχίζω να πιστέυω ότι η nitro-tech ή η promax extreme που έπαιρνα δεν είναι cell-tech ή καθαρή κρεατίνη.

Εκτον ασχολιαστο το αν αυτοί που γράφουν στα site καλά λόγια για τη nitro είναι απ το γυμναστήριο μου καθώς ξανασκέψου το και διαβασε τι βλακεία είπες (δε λέω την άλλη λέξη).Και συ γράφεις σε forum μην υποτιμάς τα σχόλια στο internet.To ίδιο μπορούν να πουν αυτοί που την περνουν και τους αρέσει έξω να μην ακούω τους παπάρες που την κατακρίνουν στα φορουμ.

Τέλος ντάξει η δικιά σου είναι isolate και μαμάει ντάκσει η ΟΝ 100% είναι 100% πρωτείνη. :08. Turtle:  και η concentrate είναι γτπ  :08. Turtle:  γίναμε όλοι ειδικοί.

----------


## manos_

Ρε μεγαλε τι γραφεις και εσυ γραμωσαν οι μυς σου απο την νιτροτεκ?Οχι απο την προπονηση σου και την αεροβια ετσι?Και νομιζα οτι εγω βαραω τρελα πλασεμπο.Η μασλτεκ να εχεις υποψην σου οτι ειναι το ανεκδοτο των γυμναστηριων της αμερικης. Και αυτο στο υπογραφω μονο κατι καμενα παιδακια την αγοραζουν και παιδακια καμενα μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας σαφως που ψαρωνουν με τις διαφημισεις και τον κατλερ.αυτα.

----------


## mantus3

παιδια καλο θα ηταν να ριξουμε λιγο τους τονους...

αποψεις ειναι αυτες.. τωρα αμα σε καποιους αυτη η πρωτεινη δουλευει κ αρεσει δεν ξερω.. παντως σαν φορμουλα αμα παιχτει σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ειναι καλη. απλα με την διαλιτοτητα που εχει + την γευση δεν μπορεις να παρεις ποσοτητες... κ αμα βαλουμε κ την τιμη...

επισεις οταν μιλαμε για ενα δυο μεζουρες την ημερα τοτε μαλον πρεπει να αντιλαμβανομαστε κ το επιπεδο του ατομου που την περνει, γιατι κακα τα ψεματα με 30γρ πρωτεινης παραπανω την μερα δεν σοζεσαι...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε παιδια ,τι τσακωνεστε ήθελα να ξερω για τα συμπληρωματα,αν είναι δυνατόν,ποιο είναι καλύτερο από το άλλο κτλ.
Όποιος έχει βρει την ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ που τον κανει τόσο καλό και την θεωρεί ποιοτικη με γεια του και με χαρα του,εγω θα τον έλεγα ευτυχισμενο γιατι έχει κάνει διανα και έχει πετυχει τον στόχο του..
Από εκει κ πέρα ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του βασει καποιων παραμετρων *τιμη / γευση / διαλυτότητα / έμπιστοσυνη στην εταιρία ως προς την αξιοπιστια των συστατικων /έμπιστοσυνη στην εταιρία ως προς την αξιοπιστια ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑΣ των συστατικων που αναφερονται  = τελικο αποτέλεσμα,*τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά.
Πάντως θα σας ζητησω να πεσουν οι τόνοι γιατί πραγματικα δεν έχουμε να μοιρασουμε κατι μεταξυ μας,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κοντραριζόμαστε μεταξύ μας και ούτε είναι αναγκη να επιμενουμε ότι ΕΜΕΙΣ εχουμε κανει την σωστη επιλογή και όχι ο άλλος,ουσιαστικα από την ίδια πλευρα είμαστε,αυτα ας τα αφησουμε για τις εταιρίες ποια έχει τα καλύτερα προϊοντα κτλ. :08. Toast:

----------


## Geo84

> Ρε μεγαλε τι γραφεις και εσυ γραμωσαν οι μυς σου απο την νιτροτεκ?Οχι απο την προπονηση σου και την αεροβια ετσι?Και νομιζα οτι εγω βαραω τρελα πλασεμπο.Η μασλτεκ να εχεις υποψην σου οτι ειναι το ανεκδοτο των γυμναστηριων της αμερικης. Και αυτο στο υπογραφω μονο κατι καμενα παιδακια την αγοραζουν και παιδακια καμενα μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας σαφως που ψαρωνουν με τις διαφημισεις και τον κατλερ.αυτα.


Κοίτα από μια άποψη έχεις δίκιο  :03. Thumb up:  άλλωστε όλοι ξέρουμε πως αν αρχίσεις τα συμπληρώματα πολύ δύσκολα τα σταματάς.Οπότε ίσως τα υπερεκτιμούμαι.Τη νιτροτεκ 3 μέρες την ξεκίνησα οπότε δε με γράμμωσε αυτή  :01. Razz:  την maximuscle promax extreme έπερνα (πόσες φορές θα το γραψω) που πάνω κάτω σα τη nitro είναι και όχι δεν είπα ότι με γράμμωσε.Άλλωστε δε γίνεται να παίρνεις πρωτείνη να κάθεσαι και να γραμμώνεις χωρίς προπόνηση.Όμως με βοήθησε όπως και το φαγητό μου όπως και η αερόβια μου όπως και τα βάρη.Αυτό λέω εδώ και 5 post και ότι δε με φούσκωσε.

mantus 40gr συγκεκριμένα για τη nitro και 50 για τη promax extreme τη μέρα πρωτείνη σε δυο ποτήρια και δόση κρεατίνης γλουταμίνης κτλ είναι αρκετά για βοήθεια στη πρωτεινική διατροφή αλλά και για να βγάζεις τη προπόνησή σου με πιο πολύ ενέργεια και πιο πολλά κιλά.

Poly sorry αλλά στην ειρωνεία απαντάω με ειρωνεία.Την άλλη φορά δε θα απαντήσω.

----------


## mantus3

ρε συ geo οση πρωτεινη κ να παρεις δεν σε βοηθαει στο να σικοσεις παραπανω κιλα... κ χωρις συμπληροματα τα ιδια κιλα θα εκανες κ την ιδια προωδο θα ειχες... ασε που τα 40 η τα 50gr ειναι λιγα οπως κ να το κανουμε...

----------


## Geo84

> ρε συ geo οση πρωτεινη κ να παρεις δεν σε βοηθαει στο να σικοσεις παραπανω κιλα... κ χωρις συμπληροματα τα ιδια κιλα θα εκανες κ την ιδια προωδο θα ειχες... ασε που τα 40 η τα 50gr ειναι λιγα οπως κ να το κανουμε...


Ξαναδιάβασε.Είπα η πρωτείνη είναι για να σου συμπληρώσει τη πρωτεινική σου διατροφή και η κρεατίνη κτλ για να σου δώσει το boost στη προπόνηση.

Επίσης θεωρώ ότι 2 scoop είναι υπεραρκετά μη σου πω ότι φτάνει ένα μετά τη προπόνηση.Αν είναι να παίρνω 6 scoop τη μέρα καλύτερα να κόψω το συκώτι και τα νεφρά μου και να τα πετάξω.

----------


## mantus3

geo σε γενικες γραμμες δεν διαφονουμε σε οσα λες.. απλα η πρωτεινη δεν προκειτε να σου δωσει boost οτι κ να κανεις... αμα θελεις ποσταρε κ την διατροφη σου καπου οστε να συζητησουμε εκ των ιστερων το κατα ποσο 2 μεζουρες ειναι αρκετες...

----------


## mantus3

geo, φιλε μου ωρες ωρες νομιζω οτι με αυτο το νικ ποσταρουν 2 διαφορετικα ατομα. οπως καταλαβενεις ειμαστε τελειως of topic και καλο θα ηταν το αν πρεπει να περνεις τι κ σε τι ποσοτητες να το συζητησουμε καπου αλου. μπορεις αμα θελεις να ανοιξεις κατι αντιστοιχο καπου αλου, εδω αξιολογουμε την εν λογο πρωτεινη. τωρα, οσο για το τι περνει ο καθενας μεγαλη ιστορια αλλα ασε να το κρινει ο ιδιος.. αλωστε οι περισοτεροι εδω μεσα ειμαστε 18+... οσο για τις οδηγιες που εγραψες πιο πανω ειναι για καθαρα πρακτικους λογους... δεν μπορεις να διαλισεις μια ποσοτητα χ σε ψ ποσοτητα υγρου οταν ξερεις οτι αυτο δεν γινεται... δες πχ την ποσοτητα ζαχαρης που διαλιεται μεσα στον "φραπε". επισεις ολα αυτα τα προιωντα παιζουν στην κατηγορια "συμπληροματα ειδικης διατροφης" οποτε κ τα υπολιπα που γραφεις νομικος δικαιολογουντε, αλλα αυτο δεν σημενει οτι ειναι ορθα. κ επιδι εγω με ολα αυτα χαθηκα, τελικα εσενα η nitrotech πως σου φενετε?

----------

